# More or My Exotics



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

more to come


----------



## stary boy (Apr 27, 2007)

OOO what are the second last ones... im in love... i think ill leave australia just for them lol


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

Pastel Ball pythons. 1.2 to be exact. Just for them? lol


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

how many animals do you have??


----------



## Kali7 (Apr 27, 2007)

oh... they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## falnyet (Apr 27, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 27, 2007)

I love pastel ball pythons lol, (like my pic). Stunning animals youve got, you should be very proud!


----------



## Retic (Apr 27, 2007)

I can't understand why anyone would want exotics LOL.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Great snakes, how much is your food bill a month?


----------



## stringbean (Apr 27, 2007)

whats that last one
its head looks so cool


----------



## jords (Apr 27, 2007)

something about those ball pythons... they look so friendly! im in love! whats temperement like? are they popular to have where you are?


----------



## stary boy (Apr 27, 2007)

reticnation said:


> Pastel Ball pythons. 1.2 to be exact. Just for them? lol


 

O i would move for them... and maybe a few other things :lol: lol


----------



## AnteUp (Apr 27, 2007)

Love the pastel ball pythons.

Ooh stary's getting her tune on.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 27, 2007)

oooooooooooh! very nice indeed  i love the last one.


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 27, 2007)

Like the last one....wat type is it?


----------



## mickousley (Apr 27, 2007)

hi i dont like the idea of exotics in Australia but they are very impresive
nice collection, do you have any lizards
mick


----------



## liasis (Apr 27, 2007)

mickousley said:


> hi i dont like the idea of exotics in Australia but they are very impresive
> nice collection, do you have any lizards
> mick


correct me if im wrong but i think he is from another country


----------



## liasis (Apr 27, 2007)

p.s lovely snakes


----------



## Katherine (Apr 27, 2007)

those ball pythons are awesome! The joys of living overseas........


----------



## mickousley (Apr 27, 2007)

i know he is from America i was just saying i dont like the idea of them in Australia.
as they are here in private collections a long with corns , boas , and other exotic pest
as one Top breeder let alot of sliders go in our water ways before they moved to QLD


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

yup America it is, as for the lizards check my other post. i have some leopard geckos and viper geckos.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 30, 2007)

Love em....
I have said in previous posts, I am tempted to move to own some of those exotics....
And yes to be politically correct, not for Australia... blah, blah, blah....
What is the temperament of the ball's, interested to hear from a keepert and not a seller, are they a boring snake, ie just hang out with not much movement?
Personally, boas for me, a little more personality. Corns are pretty boring too aren't they?  What I mean by that is they like to hide and are not good to display.
I like a herps that display well and are inquisitive of it's surroundings, I like my dragons and especially my jungles for this reason.
not into breeding more into my pets..
I'd like to hear your personal take on your different snakes if you don't mind.
Cheers mate...
Scott.


----------



## reticnation (May 1, 2007)

That is a Granite Burmese Python


----------



## reticnation (May 1, 2007)

Balls are very boaring. no activity at all. compared to the aussie snakes they are a brick.


----------



## Snow1369 (May 1, 2007)

pic's of the childreni?


----------



## reticnation (May 4, 2007)

THEY are in the other forum


----------

